

Introducing jrclj: Easily call Clojure from JRuby - kyleburton
http://github.com/kyleburton/jrclj

======
arohner
What does this do that you can't do by calling native java code from JRuby?

All Clojure code can be called from Java by doing (pseudo-code):

    
    
        Var my_fn = Var.find("str-utils/join");
        my_fn.invoke("a","b");

~~~
kyleburton
It is, as you're pointing out, at this time, a very thin wrapper over what
your example shows. It provides the ability for the code to look more like
typical Ruby function calls. Thanks for helping to define that.

------
lucraft
Thankyou. This is going to be very useful to me very soon.

~~~
marketer
out of curiosity, why is this useful? what kind of functionality do you need
in clojure that you can't find in jruby?

~~~
lucraft
Specifically, the ability to run Clojure code. :)

I want to make it possible to write plugins in Clojure for
<http://redcareditor.com> It should be pretty easy to do, this will make it
even easier.

~~~
jamesbritt
You should now be able to write most of your app logic in Clojure, and use
Monkeybars for a cross-platform Swing GUI.

See <http://kenai.com/projects/monkeybars>

